# new member needs some info



## krisss (Apr 14, 2009)

my name is chris i have an red scwhinn. on it's front has a round metal schwinn plate with number's 0978 on it says made in chicago . Under it stamped  BP543758 looks brand new just found. still has mold fingers on tires was wondering if i can get any info about this bike it has a chain and wire that gose 2 rear wheel only 2 sprokets on it 1 front 1 back. There is another lever on right handle bar but says nothing thats that wire going 2 rear hub. /Rear wheel bearing hub says Strumer/Archer made in england , If you could be of any asstance i would realy aprecate it i want 2 use it but want 2 know if i can replce stuff if it breaks/ i looked in googel u guys where the only hit close/ it says Speedster onthe Chain guard 
after reading your colum about  your 1918 bike and how u found out all the info u needed i would like 2 know all about it so i can enjoy it as much as your bike 

thank u 4 your time / Chris


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Apr 15, 2009)

Pictures help a lot.
look for Bob Hufford's Schwinn serial number reference.  That will tell you the year.
B.


----------



## Miguello (Apr 26, 2009)

With a 0978 round badge and a serial number on the bottom of the frame, it sounds like a 1988. But being a Speedster probably a 1978. Pictures do make all the difference.


----------

